# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  El ilusionista la pelicula

## mariscal13

Queria saber si alguno conoceis si los trucos de la pelicula, son trucos o son efectos hechos por ordenador, y si son trucos, si sabeis quien es el mago que auda a Eduar Norton.

----------


## mariscal13

> Queria saber si alguno conoceis si los trucos de la pelicula, son trucos o son efectos hechos por ordenador, y si son trucos, si sabeis quien es el mago que ayuda a Eduar Norton.

----------


## rodrigo00

Me parece que son trucos casi imposibles, supongo que serán efectos de cámara, ya que lo del espejo lo veo casi imposible. Lo del árbol quizá sea mas normal ya que podría hacerse con mecanismos.

----------


## pscmax

El truco de cuando da dinero a los niños si se puede hacer. Es bastante facil. ¡A! y tambien como no cuando es niño y hace lo de cojer la pelotita y que desaparezca un clásico :  :Lol:

----------


## Dramagic

Todos los efectos son efectos que se hacian en la época..el narajo esta un poco idealizado..pero era más o menos así. En cuanto a los fantasmas...pues también se hacia en esa época y mucho antes. ¿Habeis oido de Robertson y las fantasmagorías?

 La rising card que le hace a la chica tb se hacia. Lo de la espada...bueno...teneis el relato de Robert Houdin en confidencias de un prestidigitador donde hacia algo parecido.

Los asesores mágicos de la pelicula han sido Ricky Jay y Michael Webber, dos grandes magos y expertos en historia de la magia.

----------


## Ayy

lo de los fantasmas se hacia por aquel entonces?joder... que triunfo... yo no se ni como hacerlo ahora xD jejeje
ciertamente a mi me ha preguntado la gente si eso de verdad se hace o es por ordenador... yo les digo que si se hace pero mas que nada porque no pierdan la ilusion, porque algunas cosas no estaba muy seguro de si se podrian hacer o no... pero lo de los fantasmas... justos eso y lo del espejo pensaba que no se podia hacer jeje

----------


## manlex

Lo de los fantasmas son efectos de ordenador, en la época se hacía algo parecido, pero ni de lejos lo que aparece en la película, (El niño andando entre el público, etc) todo eso son efectos especiales, en la época se utilizaban medios de proyección rudimentarios, linternas mágicas...

----------


## Dramagic

¿Estamos hablado de efectos o de métodos?

Claro que lo de la peli son efectos especiales...seria absurdo que no fuera así. Lo que se plantea aquí es si esos efectos son posibles.

----------


## rodrigo00

Dramagic antes que has dicho lo de la espada (cuando se queda fija al suelo y no hay quien la saque) me ha recordado a una cámaro oculta de nada x aquí en la que Jorge se disfrazaba de anciano y no podía levantar una maleta, es algo parecido.  :roll:

----------


## Dramagic

En efecto, Rodrigo00, es igual, pero distinto...en la época se utilizaban otros sistemas..pero el efecto es el mismo.

A veces viene bien leer hisotria de la magia y ver los efectos que ya se presentaban hace siglos...muchos eran mejores de los que se hacen ahora.

Un saludo.

----------


## rodrigo00

También influye mucho, que la gente quizá tenía "menos cultura" y los efectos se hacían eran muy desconocidos para las personas e impactaban más. Serñia divertido ser ilusionista en esa época.

----------


## letang

> Serñia divertido ser ilusionista en esa época.


Eso mismo pensarán los ilusionistas de dentro de 200 años, así que aprovecha antes de que llegue el 2.207  :Wink1:

----------


## manlex

> ¿Estamos hablado de efectos o de métodos?
> 
> Claro que lo de la peli son efectos especiales...seria absurdo que no fuera así. Lo que se plantea aquí es si esos efectos son posibles.


Lo de los fantasmas son efectos de ordenador, en la época se hacía algo parecido, pero ni de lejos lo que aparece en la película, (El niño andando entre el público, etc) todo eso son efectos especiales, en la época se utilizaban medios de proyección rudimentarios, linternas mágicas... 

?¿?¿?

----------


## Gandalf

> en la época se utilizaban medios de proyección rudimentarios, linternas mágicas...


Medios de proyección rudimentarios y linternas mágicas que conseguían que la gente terminase creyendo que habían visto como el niño se movía entre el público. No menospreciemos lo que eran capaces de hacer Houdin y los de su época. Los espejos en escena han dado mucho que hablar. Y si no mira NxA en su penúltimo episodio...

 :shock: 

Hay que decir que, aunque en la película no queda constancia de nada semejante era relativamente sencillo y frecuente que el público fuera "ayudado" con psicotrópicos proporcionados de forma secreta a través de inciensos y otros sistemas. Las lámparas del teatro que usan en la película dan una ligera idea de como se hacían esas cosas.

Si hay algún escrito acerca de como un mago hizo que la gente, incluido el rey, no supiese ni la hora que era confundiendoles sin más (tema ya hablado creo en este foro) que no harían en condiciones controladas como un teatro propio...

----------


## ignoto

¿Ninguno habéis visto proyectada una imágen con un vidrio colocado en ángulo de 45º con un papel blanco?
Si iluminas con "luces de calcio" (no sé que son pero se utilizaban hace la tira para tener luz blanca potente) o con esos ingenios que utilizan o utilizaban los espeleólogos (Unas gotas de un líquido que al caer en agua generan un gas que arde con una luz extremadamente blanca) a una persona, sustituyes el papel por una columna de humo (quemando aceite, por ejemplo) y el vidrio por un espejo tienes...

 :Wink:

----------


## Sembei

> Si iluminas con "luces de calcio" (...) o con esos ingenios que utilizan o utilizaban los espeleólogos (Unas gotas de un líquido que al caer en agua generan un gas que arde con una luz extremadamente blanca) a una persona, sustituyes el papel por una columna de humo (quemando aceite, por ejemplo) y el vidrio por un espejo tienes...



...  ¿Quemaduras de tercer grado en el 90% del cuerpo?  :?:

----------


## ignoto

Después soy yo el malo.  :(

----------


## Gandalf

No se si es lo mismo de lo que hablas pero creo que confundes alguna cosa.

La luz de mineros y espeleologos está hecha con lámparas de carburo. El carburo se vende en pastillas blancas, semejantes a las de encender chimeneas, que se deposita en un contenedor hermético con agua en su interior. El agua y el carbono se evaporan y produce un gas. El gas arde con mucha intensidad y genera esa luz blanca tan fuerte. El sistema es MUY seguro, tanto como para usarlo en la mina, pero la llama quema como todas.

Yo lo he usado y aunque es un poco engorroso es muy útil y seguro.

----------


## LirioDePlata

> Queria saber si alguno conoceis si los trucos de la pelicula, son trucos o son efectos hechos por ordenador, y si son trucos, si sabeis quien es el mago que auda a Eduar Norton.


Parece que también tuvo que aprender algo de cartomagia para la película Rounders, como se puede apreciar en este vídeo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8kGACI4dcQ

Quizás el amigo Edward sea aficionado a la magia...

----------


## rodrigo00

> Iniciado por rodrigo00
> 
> Serñia divertido ser ilusionista en esa época.
> 
> 
> Eso mismo pensarán los ilusionistas de dentro de 200 años, así que aprovecha antes de que llegue el 2.207


Siii jajaja hay que aprovechar   :Lol:

----------


## manlex

Sí Gandalf, medios de proyección rudimentarios, el primer cinematógrafo de los hermanos Lumiere era rudimentario y casi todos los medios de proyección hasta entrada la década de 1910 eran bastante arcaicos. Lo del niñó andando por el público era imposible, y aún hoy es imposible hacerlo, a no ser que como dices, antes drogues a la gente.

Lo que sí hacía Houdin, por ejemplo eran efectos como el "Busto de Sócrates" o "Apariciones fantásticas" donde aparecía un espectro, pero que sólo estaba en escena, y era una sombra, en ningún caso tenía la apariencia de una persona física con todos sus detalles, de ahí que se llame "espectro"

Bueno majos, un saludo a todos, por cierto, a  mi me parece que el final de la película está bastante forzado, y que se podrían haber dejado de tanto espíritu y haber mostrado algún otro efecto de salón de la época.

----------


## Shargon

Espectacular pelicula, genial, me encato!!!
me gustaria aprender a hacer solo una cosa de la peli, El manejo de la naraja del principio, el como cae despacio, el como pasa de arriba a la palma... donde puedo aprender sobre todo a pasar la naranja de arriba de la mano a a la palma??...

impresionante

----------


## TTM

La pelicula a mi me encantó. hay cosas que realmente impresionan, analizando los efectos, a mucho encuentro una posible explicación de como se pudo hacer, en cambio lo de la espada del principe no tengo ni idea, es decir, estaban en su palacio, con su espada...

Por aqui dicen que algo parecido lo hicieron en nada por aqui, cierto, con un bolso, aunque ese creo que si se como va... 

Saludos

----------


## magick16

El de el ilusionista creo que son todos trucos reales que se han echo.Como el del naranjo por Robert Houdini pero los que no estoy seguro del mago viajero me parece que no es muy posible todo eso.Pero nose sabe creo

----------

